

Cool progress bars - zacinbusiness

So there&#x27;s the new hotness in webdesign that seems to be crafting cool looking progress bars. I think, though, that the new hotness should instead be crafting websites that don&#x27;t require progress bars. Because, you know, it&#x27;s not 1999.
======
leoplct
In 1999 there wasn't Turbolinks.

